# Wait! What? Catwoman in the next Batman movie?



## chrisp (Aug 26, 2009)

Megan Fox will play Catwoman. Still. 

Catwoman? Please, make the pain go away!!


----------



## Chee (Aug 26, 2009)

Do people really believe these farfetched rumors?


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2009)

Wheres the source? This is bull and Megan Fox is fail.


----------



## Chee (Aug 26, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Wheres the source? This is bull and Megan Fox is fail.



Some British tabloid (from what I heard), it also claimed that Christopher Nolan signed on to direct. It's full of bullshit. -.-


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 26, 2009)

Chee said:


> Some *British tabloid *(from what I heard), it also claimed that Christopher Nolan signed on to direct. It's full of bullshit. -.-



Must be The Sun newspaper then..

Fuck them, I never believe them once.


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 26, 2009)

If the news item originated from The Sun, then it's almost guaranteed to be pure crap. We'll see, I guess.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 26, 2009)

Chee, what movie is your signature from?


----------



## Roy (Aug 26, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Chee, what movie is your signature from?



Inception. Nolan's new film. Sorry for butting in >_>


And almost forgot. lol, no way is she playing Catwoman and bull crap on Nolan resigning. Even if Catwoman is coming out next it'll probably be as Selina Kyle.


----------



## Chee (Aug 26, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> If the news item originated from The Sun, then it's almost guaranteed to be pure crap. We'll see, I guess.



Yea, just saw the real article. Its from The Sun.



Big Boss said:


> Chee, what movie is your signature from?



Inception teaser trailer. It's in my sig.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 26, 2009)

I like Leonardo DiCaprio movies.


----------



## Chee (Aug 26, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> I like Leonardo DiCaprio movies.



Same here. Last one I watched was Revolutionary Road. Pretty good performance in it.


----------



## excellence153 (Aug 26, 2009)

She's playing Bane.


----------



## Chee (Aug 26, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> She's playing Bane.



I almost spit out my water. 

(literally, I was actually drinking water and it almost dribbled out)


----------



## excellence153 (Aug 26, 2009)

Chee said:


> I almost spit out my water.
> 
> (literally, I was actually drinking water and it almost dribbled out)



Is it weird that I think we'd get along in person?  You have an epic taste in movies.  Just sayin'.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 26, 2009)

Rubbished. 

Megan Fox Not Set To Play Catwoman

Thank goodness.


----------



## Chee (Aug 26, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> Is it weird that I think we'd get along in person?  You have an epic taste in movies.  Just sayin'.



Not weird at all, I'd like to meet a lot of fellow movie-geeks on here. 



erictheking said:


> Rubbished.
> 
> Megan Fox Not Set To Play Catwoman
> 
> Thank goodness.



Nolan would never cast shit in his films.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 26, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Rubbished.
> 
> Megan Fox Not Set To Play Catwoman
> 
> Thank goodness.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 26, 2009)

next movie should have riddler. even though i have a feeling it'll be similar  to zodiac if it does.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2009)

> Nolan would never cast shit in his films.



In b4 Christian Bale:ho


----------



## Bender (Aug 26, 2009)

Megan Fox on Batman 3 set 

Day 1

Megan Fox: "I'm sorry..."

Christian Bale: "WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU DOING???!?!" 

Megan Fox: "Look I'm new I've been casted in nothing but Michael Bay films...." 

Christian Bale: "DO YOU WANT ME TO FUCKING PUNCH YOUR LIGHTS OUT?!?!" 

"DO YOU WANT ME TO PUNCH YOUR FUCKING LIGHTS OUT?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?? 

Megan Fox: "I'm a woman.......  You wouldn't hit a woman"  

Christian Bale: "I'm gonna fucking kick your fucking ass if you don't shut up for a moment!' 

Megan Fox: "OH SHIT! OH SHIT! OH SHIT! He's really going to hit a woman!" 

Christian Bale: Do you want me to punch your lights out!??! 

Megan Fox: No....  *muttering* Oh god I should stick to Transformer films.....

Christian Bale: You fuck up one more time and I'm not walking on this set if you're still here!

Megan Fox: Look I'm sorry.....

Christian Bale: Fuckin ass


----------



## Chee (Aug 26, 2009)

Bale would punch her in the face.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Aug 26, 2009)

I would love  to see Scarface or Riddler in the 3rd movie


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 26, 2009)

I would love to see Bale punch her in the face.


----------



## Chee (Aug 26, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> I would love to see Bale punch her in the face.



We need some photoshops, ASAP.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Aug 27, 2009)

i dont even know who megan fox is but am glad she isnt in the movie


----------



## HugeGuy (Aug 27, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Megan Fox on Batman 3 set
> 
> Day 1
> 
> ...


Epic!


----------



## olaf (Aug 27, 2009)

Zarigani said:


> Megan Fox will play Catwoman. Still.
> 
> Catwoman? Please, make the pain go away!!


go back to shitterbox


----------



## Para (Aug 27, 2009)

Chee said:


> Bale would punch her in the face.



I'd probably pay more to see that, to be honest.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 27, 2009)

Al-Yasa said:


> i dont even know who megan fox is but am glad she isnt in the movie



A mediocre actress who is really only good for fan service. Her biggest movies were Transformers and Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen. And she is doing a really shitty movie called Jennifer's Body.

She would never pull off Catwoman.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 27, 2009)

Joke news.

The only Bats 3 news of note is that Nolan plans to shoot the entire film in IMAX. That's it.


----------



## Chee (Aug 27, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> Joke news.
> 
> The only Bats 3 news of note is that Nolan plans to shoot the entire film in IMAX. That's it.



That's just a rumor as well. Way more believable than Megan Fox as Catwoman though.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 27, 2009)

Bale is the shit .I'm glad Nolan still has him for roll,and that Fox is not palying as Catwoman.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 27, 2009)

Indeed i read some rumors about Catwoman being on the next Batman movie, but on those same rumors thay also said another female villain was gonna appear...hence having the "cat fight" aspect into the game! LOOOL

Sayonara
NK


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 27, 2009)

Lol. Megan Fox as Catwoman? If this was true I'd kill myself.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Aug 28, 2009)

Holy shit cast Megan Fox as Catwoman right now.


----------



## Grape (Aug 29, 2009)

Megan Fox as Catwoman? ummm..... no. 

Maybe Slutgirl?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 29, 2009)

In Nolan's Batman Catwoman would be implemented as a Black widow-esque type serial killer...who is probably gonna also end up being the chick Brucey boy is banging or employing.

it could work as long as there is no stupid costume.


and we'd definitely need a serious actress to pull off the role.


----------



## Disturbia (Aug 29, 2009)

Good to hear that the rumors about her playing Catwoman are incorrect. Megan Fox is obviously not cut out for such a role.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 29, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> In Nolan's Batman Catwoman would be implemented as a Black widow-esque type serial killer...who is probably gonna also end up being the chick Brucey boy is banging or employing.
> 
> it could work as long as there is no stupid costume.
> 
> ...



if the League of Assasins can remain virtually unchanged, with the exception of comign back to life, in the Nolanverse I don't see why Catwoman would need a new gimmick.


----------



## Chee (Aug 29, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> In Nolan's Batman Catwoman would be implemented as a Black widow-esque type serial killer...who is probably gonna also end up being the chick Brucey boy is banging or employing.
> 
> it could work as long as there is no stupid costume.
> 
> ...



Just keep her out of it. I like Catwoman, but I don't see her working. Nolan said he didn't want Catwoman or Robin in this Batman series anyways.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 29, 2009)

Don't see Selina in Nolans Batverse anyway. I'm still betting on Black Mask.



Grape Krush said:


> Megan Fox as Catwoman? ummm..... no.
> 
> Maybe Slutgirl?


NO!!

Sayoko is too much win to be portrayed by fail like Megan Fox.

Fuck you sir.


----------



## Chee (Aug 29, 2009)

Black Mask would be cool.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 29, 2009)

i suppose since they used a relatively unknown villain like Razh in the first they could use Black Mask in the 3rd.


----------



## Bender (Aug 29, 2009)

^

Totally! 

pek pek


----------



## chrisp (Aug 29, 2009)

how about False Face?


----------

